# Puff's Pad



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, Puff is living well!!! We finally finished off an area of the yard that we've been struggling with for 10 yrs!! <Good thing we didn't know what to do with it years ago 'cuz we didn't have a camper yet!) There are several photos here ... taken JUST FOR YOU as the project progressed. 2 days - start to finish!! (Note: IF you respond to this, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't recopy all the photos.







PPPLLLLEEEEEZZZZZ







)

Unfinished for 10 yrs! ... Puff's parking space has been on the left under the Elm Tree









Look closely & you'll see an orange Level Line on the stake ... LOTS of filling!!









...with LOTS of gravel









....and EVEN MORE smoothing & tamping!!









Puff finally gets her new resting place (still in the shade of the Elm Tree ) 









...and WE get a pool!!! (fyi = Walmart ... $300 ... GREAT product!!)









View from the back patio (the walkway FINALLY leads to something!!)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice little Campsite you built for yourself!!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

So if we were to stop on our way to Acadia...... would my rolling suite get the grass and mud or would puff be a gracious host and give up the Pad for my rolling suite?????

Just kidding - stopping is not in our plans.......

Puffs Pad Looks Nice!!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Sweet looking pad for Puff!! Glad to see you did it right too!!







from Ember's Garden!!


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks VERY nice!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Great Looking Pad.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Saweeeeet! Nice Pad - does it come complete with 'letric 'n sewer? Pool looks nice too! Just watch out for Ol' Mr Algae!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

That looks beautiful Cant wait to see it in a few short months.

Jim


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

This new pad........ Wouldn't be Called Puff's Maxi Pad would it?????


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Very nice setup, glad for ya. The pool is a very nice touch.

kevin


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

swanny said:


> Very nice setup, glad for ya. The pool is a very nice touch.
> 
> kevin


With your very own pool house







It looks like Puff is living high. Very nice!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay! Doxie's September home has a nice spot! Shucks, you didn't have to do that for us!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

WOW!!!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

nice!


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

With your own built-in campground out there....I'd never want to stay in the house!


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

I love it! Wish we had such a lovely place to sit our house and Outback! So peaceful looking.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wolfwood Campground.... Sounds GREAT! How do we make reservations?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

clarkely said:


> So if we were to stop on our way to Acadia...... would my rolling suite get the grass and mud or would puff be a gracious host and give up the Pad for my rolling suite?????
> 
> Just kidding - stopping is not in our plans.......
> 
> Puffs Pad Looks Nice!!!


Hey Hey Hey! There's only one Rolling Suite that hangs out at Wolfwood!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> So if we were to stop on our way to Acadia...... would my rolling suite get the grass and mud or would puff be a gracious host and give up the Pad for my rolling suite?????
> 
> Just kidding - stopping is not in our plans.......
> 
> Puffs Pad Looks Nice!!!


Hey Hey Hey! There's only one Rolling Suite that hangs out at Wolfwood!
[/quote]


----------

